# Sticky  Snowboard How to's helpful tips and tricks



## keyaspectsoach

Just a little something to help anyone out there wanting to learn or perfect some basic 180's / Ollie / Nollie etc Tips & Tricks | Key Aspects Coaching – Freelance Snowboard and Surf Instructor/Coach

Just added the first 7 of 15 articles to my tips and tricks section.
All content is aimed at a basic entry level freestyle riding. I will be adding more every couple of weeks.

Tail Press: How to: Tail Press – Snowboard | Key Aspects Coaching – Freelance Snowboard and Surf Instructor/Coach
Ollie: How to: Ollie – Snowboard | Key Aspects Coaching – Freelance Snowboard and Surf Instructor/Coach
Nollie: How to: Nollie – Snowboard | Key Aspects Coaching – Freelance Snowboard and Surf Instructor/Coach
Frontside 180 off the toes. How to: Frontside 180 ? Toe Edge | Key Aspects Coaching – Freelance Snowboard and Surf Instructor/Coach

All in Goofy and Regular. Click on pictures to switch - right click to enlarge.

Will add another one next week - hope it helps


----------



## keyaspectsoach

New trick added. Frontside 180 off the heels
How to: Frontside 180 ? Heel Edge | Key Aspects Coaching – Freelance Snowboard and Surf Instructor/Coach

Glad the tips helped re: the ollie / nollie.


----------



## keyaspectsoach

Kingscare said:


> Check your Tail press tutorial though, think you forgot an "e" in spine. Which brings my question, so when lowering your body before popping, you do recommend to hunch over a little at the spine while not breaking at the waist to keep your shoulders above the board?


Thanks for mention about the 'typo error'.

In regards to having a slight curve in your spine. In my opinion yes. As you contract and get smaller, flex all your joints and just let the spine curve naturally.

You should ideally do this to counter the movement of your hips over the heel edge. As you compress and flex down, you will naturally shift weight over your heel edge slightly, via your hips. The curving, or 'hunching' as you mention, of the spine will counter that movement. It will make the movement of getting low feel more natural, helping you stay centred over your board.

The same also applies when landing on kickers etc, or any big drops with large amounts of compression or flat landing, cliff/street etc.

Don't try to keep a straight back. Let the curve in the spine happen. However, as you do point out above, this curve of the spine is not to be confused with breaking at the waist/mid section.

I often see people flexing down and not letting the spine curve at all. What happens?: The hips shift over to the heel edge with no counter balance going on. This can lead to the board turning in that direction, then when they come to extend upwards (say they are going for a jump) they end up taking off on the heel edge.

Too much curving of the spin (breaking at the waist) leads to the opposite. So we need to find a stance somewhere in between. And that takes time and practice. Try to feel lots when riding, it's your bodies way of giving you a private coaching session!

I know that was probably in a little bit more depth than what was required for your question, but I just thought I'd mention a wee bit more for others out there.

Glad the tips are helpful. :thumbsup:
More to come soon.


----------



## keyaspectsoach

New trick added.
Backside 180 off the toes.

How to: Backside 180 ? Toe Edge | Key Aspects Coaching – Freelance Snowboard and Surf Instructor/Coach

Anyone who is after some more info regarding rotation for 180's - see this post and comments New articles added to tips and tricks | Key Aspects Coaching – Freelance Snowboard and Surf Instructor/Coach


----------



## keyaspectsoach

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Great stuff Key, I like the ways you get real specific with the techniques. keep it up, Im sure your site is going to be very usefull for alot of people.


Glad they're helping. Just added a new trick:

Backside 180 off the heel edge Backside 180 ? Heel Edge | Key Aspects Coaching – Freelance Snowboard and Surf Instructor/Coach


----------



## keyaspectsoach

New trick added.

Nollie Backside 180: Nollie Backside 180 | Key Aspects Coaching


----------



## buttery_slim

first off, i really appreciate you taking your time and making these tips for everyone to learn from. Was wondering if you have any indepth tips for newbies starting jumps. i've been having trouble going off a jump, air and then the landing. thanks


----------



## keyaspectsoach

Before going through any particulars, start off by checking your body alignment. Shoulders hips in line with you board as you ride, with knees and ankles slightly flexed in a comfortable position (knees over toes). Maybe get a friend to film you riding towards them on a shallow gradient just to check everything is looking good.

This is really important as if you are not nicely stacked over your board and in alignment when you take off a jump, you'll get all messed up in the air. I often have students ask me, why do I blow out on the landing?, why do I land on the tail of the board? etc etc. A lot of the time it is due to position you were in prior or just on take off that ultimately affect you in the air.

With that out of the way, head over and take a look at my intro to an Ollie How to Ollie | Key Aspects Coaching

Think about taking this (the Ollie) to some small rollers and then small jumps in the park. Think of the following 2 things when next trying them.

1. front hand out, relaxed, over the nose of your board - keep it there on the run in, in the air and on the run out. 
2. Keep the head up looking forward. Focus on the lip, or object you want to jump over on the run in, as you reach this point transfer your focus point into the direction of travel and finally the landing.

See how you get on and come back when you feel you want some more to work on. (oh and forget worrying about what you might look like with you arm out, your learning so go with it, it's there for balance)


----------



## keyaspectsoach

Firstly, thanks for the sticky Snowolf.

A bit late I know but 'happy new year to all'

I have just added a couple of slow motion videos to complement the Ollie and Nollie how to's - here's the link How to ollie on a snowboard - step by step guide with pictures and video | Key Aspects Coaching

Shot out in Davos (Switzerland) - here for a month working with Synergy Snowsports so will hopefully get some more stuff up soon. The superpipe / park and conditions are gorgeous right now by the way!


----------



## NYCboarder12

Your tutorials are well written and illustrated. Thanks.

360s up next?


----------



## keyaspectsoach

NYCboarder12 said:


> Your tutorials are well written and illustrated. Thanks.
> 
> 360s up next?


Heading back out to Europe again at the end of the season to shoot some more footage (360s' 540s' etc) so expect them to be released throughout the summer months


----------



## Officer Shred

*Here's a few basic progression tutorials we put together (with videos)...*

Balanced Body Position | Boardworld

Skating | Boardworld

Chairlifts | Boardworld

Heelside Sideslipping | Boardworld

Toeside Sideslipping | Boardworld

Heelside Pendulum | Boardworld

Toeside Pendulum | Boardworld

Isolated Turns | Boardworld

Basic Turns | Boardworld

Straight Runs | Boardworld

Turn Phases | Boardworld

Improving Performance | Boardworld

Steering | Boardworld

Edging | Boardworld

Pressure Control | Boardworld

Carving | Boardworld

Terrain Park Safety | Boardworld

Switch | Boardworld

Jumps | Boardworld

Jibbing | Boardworld

Let me know if you want me to put this into another thread and I'll delete it from here. Not trying to hijack the thread, just thought it might help...


----------



## lethies91

does anyone else find it funny that in those first articles the goofy and regular photos are exactly the same just flipped
These are helpful, thank you.


----------



## SAddiction

*360 tutorial*



NYCboarder12 said:


> Your tutorials are well written and illustrated. Thanks.
> 
> 360s up next?


Hey NYC

We've got a great vid on 360's and more here. Check it out and let us know what you think!

SA


----------



## Soggysnow

Snowolf said:


> Stance Tips:
> Posted by Jay_Guindon
> Here's what I can tell you about stances, the amount of angle determines how pressure is distributed through your board. The width detrmines your balance and how fast you can spin. Width is pretty simple, wider gives more balance but creates a higher swing weight, narrower makes it easier to spin due to lower swing weight but lowers balance. Finding a good middle round is key unless you only ride rails, then you can just widen your stance way out. With too much binding angle you are causing a misalignment in your lower body. High angles are great for boardslides because it distributes pressure to the outside of your feet causing fewer hang ups, however heelside spins will be difficult due to the weight being distibuted solely to the heels which makes it hard to pop off the heels. Less angle however aligns your hip, knees, and shoulders for precise edge control and more pop as it distributes your weight over the balls of your feet even when on the heel edge. I currently ride 9, -9 which aligns my hips, knees and feet evenly on both sides of my body making switch riding easy, edging more stable and controlled, and pop easier. With these angles however my rail skills have to me precise as the edges are now more succeptible to catching. For this i usually put a two degree base bevel on my board and focus on landing as flat based as possible. Hope that helps.


This is fantastic. I have always ridden 15 on front on and -12 on back which feels right on my shorter board which is the first length I have ever rode. My new board is a little longer and I am thinking of pulling in the front foot a little but was unsure how that would affect my riding all over the mountain and in the park


----------



## zackmorris

Awesome thread. 

Just stomped a 360 after not snowboarding for 6 years. Feels good man!


----------



## SAddiction

zackmorris said:


> Awesome thread.
> 
> Just stomped a 360 after not snowboarding for 6 years. Feels good man!


Awesome work bro! 720's tmrw?


----------



## zackmorris

SAddiction said:


> Awesome work bro! 720's tmrw?


Ha! Thanks man. I'm going Monday..I live in the midwest (IL/IA) so it's a lot different here...really icy. Every time I wreck it feels like concrete. 

I'll probably try to do a backside 3. Might video tape it.


----------



## SAddiction

zackmorris said:


> Ha! Thanks man. I'm going Monday..I live in the midwest (IL/IA) so it's a lot different here...really icy. Every time I wreck it feels like concrete.
> 
> I'll probably try to do a backside 3. Might video tape it.


Video tape everything! It's such a good way to help you learn, by reviewing what your doing on your comp/tv then comparing it to the instructions you've been given. Not to mention when you stomp a nice one you can show all your friends :bowdown:


----------



## zackmorris

SAddiction said:


> Video tape everything! It's such a good way to help you learn, by reviewing what your doing on your comp/tv then comparing it to the instructions you've been given. Not to mention when you stomp a nice one you can show all your friends :bowdown:


For sure! It's always a different perspective too. I thought I was getting huge air off this kicker and then watched the video and it looked meh. Was pretty disappointed but gave me motivation to go big.


----------



## Parker

I recently made a gopro park edit from one of our days up at the park and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on how to improve my style and riding? tricks to progress too? video editing advice? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr3JKYf_BUI

All feedback is really appreciated!


----------



## SAddiction

*Snowboard Addiction*

Hi Parker,

Great watch! Looks like some fun days up there!

Your riding is progressing well. 

For style - I would recommend bending your knees to the tips of your board a little more, and then straightening up your back so you are more balanced on your board. 

In most of your vid, you will notice your back is fairly bent over your knees. This is a common snowboarding issue and can be a tough one to unlearn. You're keeping your legs too straight, and counteracting this by bending your back. 

To fix this, bend your knees to the tips of your board and straighten your back...

By changing this style, you will see your spins come round cleaner and you will find it way easier to grab too.

Keep up the great riding bud! 

Learn how to snowboard with online video tutorials Snowboard Addiction


----------



## chomps1211

Parker said:


> *All feedback is really appreciated!*


...but apparently not heeded! 

How many times are you going to post this in someone else's thread?

Watch this YT tutorial,.. 



 When your finished watching? READ THE FORUM RULES!!


----------



## Parker

chomps1211 said:


> ...but apparently not heeded!
> 
> How many times are you going to post this in someone else's thread?
> 
> Watch this YT tutorial,..
> 
> 
> 
> When your finished watching? READ THE FORUM RULES!!


Hey, I understand the criticism. I shouldn't have posted that in other peoples threads. Its my first time using this site and I couldn't figure out how to start a new thread (probably think I am lying but I honestly couldn't) so I just posted it in a couple other threads hoping for some feedback and then realized this isn't something you're supposed to do. This is probably a stupid question but how do I make a new thread??

Thanks


----------



## Parker

SAddiction said:


> Hi Parker,
> 
> Great watch! Looks like some fun days up there!
> 
> Your riding is progressing well.
> 
> For style - I would recommend bending your knees to the tips of your board a little more, and then straightening up your back so you are more balanced on your board.
> 
> In most of your vid, you will notice your back is fairly bent over your knees. This is a common snowboarding issue and can be a tough one to unlearn. You're keeping your legs too straight, and counteracting this by bending your back.
> 
> To fix this, bend your knees to the tips of your board and straighten your back...
> 
> By changing this style, you will see your spins come round cleaner and you will find it way easier to grab too.
> 
> Keep up the great riding bud!
> 
> Learn how to snowboard with online video tutorials Snowboard Addiction


Thanks a lot for the feedback, that makes a lot of sense and is super usefull! I will put that to use this weekend!!!


----------



## Donutz

Parker said:


> Hey, I understand the criticism. I shouldn't have posted that in other peoples threads. Its my first time using this site and I couldn't figure out how to start a new thread (probably think I am lying but I honestly couldn't) so I just posted it in a couple other threads hoping for some feedback and then realized this isn't something you're supposed to do. This is probably a stupid question but how do I make a new thread??
> 
> Thanks


You have to be in a forum but not in a thread. If you go to the top of this page and click on "Tips, Tricks, and Snowboard Coaching", it'll take you to the top of this particular forum. Then you'll find a button high and to the left, titled "New Thread". Go from there.


----------



## chomps1211

Shit happens. No sweat. We're usually pretty decent about accepting "Mia Culpa's" from noobs who don't know better yet!  Although a belligerent, whiny response is a sure say to get flamed to ashes. :dry:

To start a new thread, Go to the forum main categories listings. Not from the new or active topics page. Pick the appropriate sub forum, when the topics list comes up,.. There is a "New Thread" button upper L. Click it. 

I would suggest reading the Forum rules. They are the stickiy'd topics in red at the top of the intro page I believe. Most each sub forum has stickies in red at the top covering rules, oft asked questions etc. 

It's generally a good idea to check those or do a forum search before asking a question to see if your answer can be found there. You avoid any possibility of getting the sarcastic answer to a question that gets asked 5 dozen times each month.


----------



## SAddiction

*Improve your Backside Boardslides*

Whats going on guys. We just dropped our monthly tutorial on Backside Boardslides. 

Give it a whirl and check it out, make those boardslides effortless and stylish.

Improve Your Backside Boardslides – Snowboard Addiction

Peace out.


----------

